# George V. Neville-Neil has left FreeBSD Core Team



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 4, 2018)

According to the announcement of new Core members. I assume he's still President? Why did he leave? I'm thinking I read, somewhere, he said his personal business has gotten him too busy.


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jul 4, 2018)

No idea, but I wish his the best. He's a pretty nice guy, and even took the time to answer some questions that I e-mailed to him. I wish more people in the open source community were like him.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 4, 2018)

Based on the Foundation PAGE he still is the President. Wikipedia say he was in the Cores 2006, 2008, 2014, 2016.

He is probably getting some break.


----------



## tingo (Jul 5, 2018)

This is the way to keep any open organization open and thriving; let new people try out the roles as time passes. It lowers the "bus factor", and it helps avoid burn-out. Everyone deserves a break sometime


----------

